# KB3035583: Microsoft's Windows 10 upgrade "nagware" update



## qubit (Apr 8, 2015)

Personally, an update promoting an upgrade to a brand new operating system for free doesn't bother me at all. Here it is, installed on my system:







It's a notifier and installer for Windows 10 when it goes RTM.

I would really like them to bring back Aero, but from the looks of it they're not going to.

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer...-is-silently-preparing-your-pc-for-windows-10


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2015)

On a side note - would this be a good time to jump onto Win 8.1 if one has a valid activation key?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2015)

That link really proves nothing except that KB3035583 exists and it "enables additional capabilities for Windows Update notifications when new updates are available to the user."


----------



## qubit (Apr 8, 2015)

@FreedomEclipse Yes it would, because the update is free.

@FordGT90Concept Yes, the Microsoft website doesn't tell you much, but I think it's safe to say the Inq would know a bit more behind the scenes here, even though they haven't let on how.

Perhaps other sites are reporting this too, but as I'm making a forum post and not a news article, I confess to not having researched it any deeper than seeing this article.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm thinking it's maybe a Windows Update tool (likely created for Windows 10) pushed to 8.1 and 7.  Considering it appears to rely heavily on tray notifications, it may be a less invasive UI for Windows Update.

It isn't available for XP nor Vista and they need updating the most.  I highly doubt it's adware; people just seem to hate Microsoft that much.


----------



## qubit (Apr 8, 2015)

We should make a bet that it allows an upgrade direct from that notification. Twenty sci-fi universal credits and you're on!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2015)

We already know Windows 7 is going to be around a decade because that's what all businesses are switching to.  Imagine how pissed off they would be if their employees clicked that button.  I don't buy that it is a Windows 10 upgrade at all so, you're on!


----------



## qubit (Apr 8, 2015)

Yay!

Yes, it would be funny if a wholesale upgrade started at businesses and brought them to their knees. You can just imagine the bad PR and lawsuits - the Vista and Win 8 debacles would be nothing compared to this!

But in reality, I'm sure there is some protection to stop this happening, whatever way it's implemented.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 8, 2015)

I'll let you guys in on a little secret. You don't(and won't by the sounds of it) need an activation key to upgrade 7 or 8 to 10. How do I know? Because I upgraded to 10(Tech Preview) from an unvalidated copy of 7(which validated itself until full ver. 10 is out). And everything that MS has released to the press on the matter suggests that will continue to be possible when the full version of 10 is released. At least for the year of free upgradability after release.

So download an .iso of 7 or 8 and upgrade it to 10. No activation required at any point yet(and maybe never). It's a free for all!!!

You're welcome!

PS, it still wouldn't hurt to snag a validation key. I've got one in case I need it for this PC. But I have my doubts I ever will.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2015)

I see what is causing the stir.  In the executable, I find "Windows 10", "Windows 7 SP1", and "Windows 8.1" repeatedly.  What caused the stir is likely the following strings in both executables:
Get Windows 10
Get Windows 7 SP1
Get Windows 8.1

This appears to be a standard context menu in GWX:
Show Advertisements
Show Compatibility Report
---
Exit

Another one:
Install Now
Version
---
Help

I think I spotted the above translated to German (many other languages in there as well).


----------



## qubit (Apr 8, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> I'll let you guys in on a little secret. You don't(and won't by the sounds of it) need an activation key to upgrade 7 or 8 to 10. How do I know? Because I upgraded to 10(Tech Preview) from an unvalidated copy of 7(which validated itself until full ver. 10 is out). And everything that MS has released to the press on the matter suggests that will continue to be possible when the full version of 10 is released. At least for the year of free upgradability after release.
> 
> So download an .iso of 7 or 8 and upgrade it to 10. No activation required at any point yet(and maybe never).
> 
> ...


As much as I'd like to say that this sounds great, I think you're unfortunately mistaken.

Beta builds of new Windows OSs sometimes don't require a key or a previous OS to validate. I registered for the Insider program and installed W10 on a laptop with a blank hard disc, where it just went on, no activation wizard, nothing, even though I was provided with a key. The key is already in the ISO and just activated automatically with no user intervention.

Ah, if only the retail copy would work like this!


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 8, 2015)

I wouldn't have said such a speculative thing, unless I had some reason to believe it. That wasn't based on my experience with the Tech Preview. I'm not that stupid. Though I feign so at times to keeps thing fair here. Hold on while I gather documentation to substantiate my claims...

Well, it's not the best of supportive evidence but it'll have to do.
http://www.zdnet.com/article/will-microsoft-piracy-obsession-create-a-windows-10-licensing-mess/


> Microsoft wants the press and the public to think of Windows 10 as a free upgrade for everyone. And they want to offer a friction-free upgrade experience via Windows Update, which will benefit them by getting their entire customer base (or a very large chunk of it) on the most recent release.
> ...
> If that's the goal, then why not just say, "If you own a PC today, you can install Windows 10 for free." Call it a one-time amnesty, if necessary, but get past it. Why insist on this weird and outmoded "genuine Windows" concept?


So if I've been misled, it was intentional. Hadn't read that article previously. What I had read was much more confusing. And seemed to suggest just as I assumed might be true.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm not really seeing anything related to updates, only upgrades so it would seem I stand corrected.  This is an upgrade agent but including Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 in there doesn't make much sense.  It could just be a compatibility wizard and those "Get" links open to the Windows store.

Edit: Speaking of links (both go to Windows website...I suspect that will change):
https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=522190
https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=522098

Edit: GWXUXWorker.exe has lots of URLs in it pointing to public key encryption, certificates, and the like.

Edit: GWXConfigManager.exe has a lot more fwlinks:
https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=526865 (404)
https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=526868 (404)
https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=526866 (404)
https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=526867 (ProdConfig-03263015.cab)

ProdConfig-03263015.cab is downloaded automatically by the program, saved as %windir%\System32\GWX\Download\Config.cab and extracted to the same directory.

Config.xml points to https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=526874 (404) and it also has a telemetry "base url" of http://g.bing.com/GWX/ ... Bing ...  CEIP keeps showing up...


----------



## qubit (Apr 8, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> I wouldn't have said such a speculative thing, unless I had some reason to believe it. That wasn't based on my experience with the Tech Preview. I'm not that stupid. Though I feign so at times to keeps thing fair here. Hold on while I gather documentation to substantiate my claims...


Nah, I don't think you're stupid and you don't need to pretend to be. I await your documentation with interest.


----------



## Frick (Apr 8, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> I wouldn't have said such a speculative thing, unless I had some reason to believe it. That wasn't based on my experience with the Tech Preview. I'm not that stupid. Though I feign so at times to keeps thing fair here. Hold on while I gather documentation to substantiate my claims...
> 
> Well, it's not the best of supportive evidence but it'll have to do.
> http://www.zdnet.com/article/will-microsoft-piracy-obsession-create-a-windows-10-licensing-mess/
> So if I've been misled, it was intentional. Hadn't read that article previously. What I had read was much more confusing. And seemed to suggest just as I assumed might be true.



"With Windows 10, although non-Genuine PCs may be able to upgrade to Windows 10, the upgrade will not change the genuine state of the license. Non-Genuine Windows is not published by Microsoft. It is not properly licensed, or supported by Microsoft or a trusted partner. If a device was considered non-genuine or mislicensed prior to the upgrade, that device will continue to be considered non-genuine or mislicensed after the upgrade."

The problem is we don't know what that means in practice. My personal guess is that it'll be the same as it is now: provide a legit key or you can only use the system for xx days. What is sure is that it won't be a legit installation. Release is still some time away though, things can change.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2015)

My guess is Windows 10 will have a Windows 7/8.1 key authenticator that will only grant a Windows 10 limited-license (install in a year from release) to valid keys.  No valid key means no Windows 10 key which effectively renders it a trial product like Frick said.  All keys run through the authenticator will no longer be accepted by the installer outside of a year.

This GWX update may be that authenticator.  This would explain why it has 3 "Get" options: one upgrade to Windows 10 and two downgrade options to return to Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 after being on Windows 10.  It is definitely a tray application--my guess is that tray icon won't appear until Windows 10 launch day.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 14, 2015)

The whole Windows 10, "it's free!" just feels like a movie drug dealer's quote, "_The first bump is free, but when they come back for more it won't be._". This would get money from I'd say the 30-40% of people the has no clue that they are using a pirated copy of windows.


----------



## 151rum (May 19, 2015)

From the ConfigManager.log file in the GWX folder (Got Windows 10, slick)

2015-05-19 02:20:39, Info                         Initialized logging. Cmdline: /RefreshContent
2015-05-19 02:20:39, Info                         MUID: {5AEE4ED6-654t-4399-9063-3F3D432699BA}
2015-05-19 02:20:39, Info                         Using Prod content FwLink https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=526867.
2015-05-19 02:20:39, Info                         Port: [443], Secure -> [TRUE]
2015-05-19 02:20:39, Info                         IE specifies auto-detect.
2015-05-19 02:20:39, Info                         Trying auto-detect
2015-05-19 02:20:39, Info                         Unable to retrieve proxy info for URL -> [0x2f94].
2015-05-19 02:20:39, Info                         Continuing without proxy
2015-05-19 02:20:40, Info                         Continuing with download for url https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=526867.
2015-05-19 02:20:40, Info                         ConfigManager failed with error [0x80072ee7].

I dont care that they want to put preinstallers on older versions, I do however disagree with deception, like labeling it some BS about enabling extra notifiers whatever. I read the KB on the update, not a single mention of this. Unnecessary and only helps to foster distrust from their users. Be upfront, people would care less. Hide something and people will latch on to whatever it is.


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2015)

Want to install Candy Crush?
Are you sure you don't want to install Candy Crush?
C'mon, it's free! Why not play some Candy Crush?
Here, we pre-installed Candy Crush for you. PLAY CANDY CRUSH.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2015)

It's the new way of doing things by most devs.. but I can understand they want to get paid.. I just don't agree with how they are handling it. Microsoft has made a few good decisions lately, but killing Technet subs and putting Windows on a subscription base are very poor decisions... in my opinion... Along with their Office subscription. Just think 100 bucks a year for office along with another 100 bucks for windows yearly..


----------



## qubit (May 19, 2015)

Mindweaver said:


> It's the new way of doing things by most devs.. but I can understand they want to get paid.. I just don't agree with how they are handling it. Microsoft has made a few good decisions lately, but killing Technet subs and putting Windows on a subscription base are very poor decisions... in my opinion... Along with their Office subscription. Just think 100 bucks a year for office along with another 100 bucks for windows yearly..


The SaaS model has been their goal for a good 10 years and I seem to remember that the .NET platform was created to enable it.

I agree it sucks for the end user.


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 19, 2015)

That's why the good FSM invented piracy.

Corporations are never going to upgrade, now. Windows 7 will be around for another 10 years.

Of course, if they had a brain, they would've migrated to linux years ago.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 20, 2015)

qubit said:


> The SaaS model has been their goal for a good 10 years and I seem to remember that the .NET platform was created to enable it.
> 
> I agree it sucks for the end user.


.NET Framework was created because Sun sued Microsoft over using the JVM in Visual J++.  At .NET's heart is a virtual machine similar to JVM.
.NET Passport was created as a unifying ID for Microsoft, and other, services.  .NET Passports still exist in function but not in name.

I've still not seen any confirmation from Microsoft that Windows will become a subscription service.  Also, you can buy office products without the Office 365 subscription service.  Office 365 is like a lease program for the Office suite.  Businesses know what it will cost them annually.  That constant, as well as knowing their software won't get outdated, can make Office 365 appealing.  I would never recommend Office 365 to people/businesses that don't rely on it.  Those that do though should consider it because it ends up costing about the same as buying the new version outright every time it launches.



TheGuruStud said:


> Corporations are never going to upgrade, now. Windows 7 will be around for another 10 years.


Yeah, Windows XP was discontinued so corporations felt they had to upgrade.  Windows 8/8.1 was garbage and they knew they'd never hear the end of user complaints.  Their only upgrade option was Windows 7.  Windows 10 should have been Windows 8.1 but no, Microsoft wanted to ram Metro down everyone's throats.  They couldn't be more wrong and it likely cost them billions; hence, why Balmer got the boot and Windowizing Windows with 10 is happening.


----------



## qubit (May 20, 2015)

I'm sure you're right about Sun, Ford, but I do remember the rental model being discussed in the news articles at the time and linking it to .NET* which is why I was never keen on it. It also seems to slow Windows general operation down, at least on XP it did. Can't tell with later versions since it's already baked in.

*I could google it for a bit of evidence either way, but it's late at night and it's not a point I'm all that bothered about.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 20, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I've still not seen any confirmation from Microsoft that Windows will become a subscription service.  Also, you can buy office products without the Office 365 subscription service.  Office 365 is like a lease program for the Office suite.  Businesses know what it will cost them annually.  That constant, as well as knowing their software won't get outdated, can make Office 365 appealing.  I would never recommend Office 365 to people/businesses that don't rely on it.  Those that do though should consider it because it ends up costing about the same as buying the new version outright every time it launches.



Yea, I've not seen anything either, but you know they would love too.. and I agree Office 365 isn't a bad idea for Businesses. I've even purchased it for a couple of our sales reps at the end of 2013. I have everyone on Windows 2012 Terminal Server with Office 2013, but I like to give our travelers the option to work offline. I just have to remind them to back there work up to the Terminal Server.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 20, 2015)

qubit said:


> I'm sure you're right about Sun, Ford, but I do remember the rental model being discussed in the news articles at the time and linking it to .NET* which is why I was never keen on it. It also seems to slow Windows general operation down, at least on XP it did. Can't tell with later versions since it's already baked in.


I always thought calling it .NET was odd and one could easily jump to that conclusion because, at the time, Microsoft was pushing the .NET Passports.  I don't think they were ever really connected other than Visual Studio can be associated with your .NET Passport.

It didn't slow Windows XP.  XP just got slower because the size of the OS doubled with all of the service packs and updates.  Running a .NET executable/library invokes the underlying virtual machine but the only thing that would cause the .NET virtual machine to run all of the time would be running an ASPX web server, .NET service, or .NET tray application.  ATI used .NET virtually since its launch.




Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I've not seen anything either, but you know they would love too.. and I agree Office 365 isn't a bad idea for Businesses. I've even purchased it for a couple of our sales reps at the end of 2013. I have everyone on Windows 2012 Terminal Server with Office 2013, but I like to give our travelers the option to work offline. I just have to remind them to back there work up to the Terminal Server.


Of course they would love to but they know that doing so would be the death of Windows.


----------



## RejZoR (May 20, 2015)

The moment they turn Windows into a subscription, they'll lose tons of users. People just want to buy the OS and not be bothered by its renewal. I mean, it doesn't feel good to be a hostage of the core element that runs your PC. Subscriptions for antivirus or office are another thing. You always have alternatives to use. But when OS decides not to work anymore because subscription ran out, that's not cool...


----------



## qubit (May 20, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> The moment they turn Windows into a subscription, they'll lose tons of users. People just want to buy the OS and not be bothered by its renewal. *I mean, it doesn't feel good to be a hostage of the core element that runs your PC.* Subscriptions for antivirus or office are another thing. You always have alternatives to use. But when OS decides not to work anymore because subscription ran out, that's not cool...


Exactly, they're holding you hostage and that's really objectionable. It opens doors to exploitation in the form of large price increases and feature restrictions as well as possibly privacy invasions.

You know how the latest W10 beta has a built-in keylogger which they've told you about in the terms and conditions? Well, it wouldn't surprise me if final versions have something similar in the future "for national security".


----------



## Devon68 (May 20, 2015)

> You know how the latest W10 beta has a built-in keylogger which they've told you about in the terms and conditions? Well, it wouldn't surprise me if final versions have something similar in the future "for national security".


That's what I'm afraid of. They might not initially include it but they can always add it with one of the updates.
Ever since I've heard it will be free even for pirates, that made me want to hold on to Windows 7 even more. And now I hear it will be free only for a year. I'm not planing to upgrade soon definitely not right away.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 20, 2015)

The Windows 10 upgrade program will only be active for a year.  I am sure the Windows 7/8.1 upgrades will remain valid outside of that year.  What I don't know is if that Windows 10 upgrade is perpetually tied to the Windows 7/8.1 it was upgraded from.  I suspect yes because that's also a function of Microsoft's DRM.  In other words, we all need to grab our Windows 10 keys for our copies of Windows 7/8.1 inside of that year and that's effectively a free copy of Windows 10 for each one but only for the license it was tied to.  I wouldn't be surprised, at all, if this upgrade program only applies to OEM/System Builder keys and is invalid for Retail.  Microsoft wants to get all existing Windows 7/8.1 computers to Windows 10 and all new computers, post launch, to have Windows 10 from the start.  They don't want a mess like they had with XP and Vista because it costs them more to maintain.


User32.dll effectively is a keylogger by necessary design.  There's too much rumor and speculation out there to consider further.


----------

